# Abu UM VI



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Finally saw a pic of the UM VI I have been wanting to see. Now, I am not interested in buying one, I just wanted to see it. I found one on Ebay overseas. 400yds of 30lb test! That is one heck of a size. Just for the novelty of it...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Abu-Garcia-Amba...0?hash=item1c0af844b2&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

I would pick it up if I could afford it just for the heck of it.

Robert


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

I was at a meet back in March and Big Lou was there as well selling all sorts of tackle. He pulled out this exact reel and handed it to me and said "Here, cast this!" LOL Man that is one big reel!!! When you get ready to cast the reel you just set the mags where you need it and then split the level wind in half, move 1/2 to the far left and 1/2 to the far right and then throw. I thought it was pretty neat since I had never seen one. Big Lou may still have it for sale???


Carlos


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Splitting levelwind, that is cool. I maybe one day I will drop the money on one, but for now, I am just intrigued with it. I don't have a need for something like that, just the desire. LOL

Robert


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*What part(s) of the levelwind*

split apart?

From the Ebay listing and pics can't really see it.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Orest said:


> split apart?
> 
> From the Ebay listing and pics can't really see it.


If you look closely at the front of the levelwind, you will see a seam. I am assuming that is where they split.

Robert


----------



## FCPRO (May 14, 2002)

I remember seeing those. They came out after ABU quit making the old 8600 and 9000 reels. If I remeber correctly they sold for less than $75. Wish I would have bought a few back then if they are getting $199 on Ebay. Of course the 8600 models use to sell for $45 in the ealry to mid 80's. I still have some of those though.


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

I've got one' I fish with.
Love it 


willie


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

danville said:


> I've got one' I fish with.
> Love it
> 
> 
> willie


Willie, it is probably a shorter list of abu stuff that you DON'T have...

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Splitting levelwind*



thekingfeeder said:


> Splitting levelwind, that is cool. I maybe one day I will drop the money on one, but for now, I am just intrigued with it. I don't have a need for something like that, just the desire. LOL
> 
> Robert



I had (may still have it somewhere) a light bass reel from years ago that had a splitting level wind. When you pushed down on the thumb bar to disengage and prepare to cast-- the levelwind split in half and each half jumped to it's respective far side of the reel. (spring loaded I assumed-- never really looked that close).

It was a pretty futuristic reel for the time (20+ years ago). It had electronic read outs that told you how far the cast went, how much line was left, etc.

I might need to dig it up and take another look at it.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Mark G said:


> It was a pretty futuristic reel for the time (20+ years ago). It had electronic read outs that told you how far the cast went, how much line was left, etc.


If there is a _*casting*_ reel out there today that could _*accurately*_ assess how far your cast went and how much line is left, that would be pretty futuristic for today as well!! Reminds me of the computers on vehicles today that tell you how far you have gone, your MPG, and how many miles you have left to the tank.

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

thekingfeeder said:


> If there is a _*casting*_ reel out there today that could _*accurately*_ assess how far your cast went and how much line is left, that would be pretty futuristic for today as well!! Reminds me of the computers on vehicles today that tell you how far you have gone, your MPG, and how many miles you have left to the tank.
> 
> Robert



To be accurate-- you had to specify the line test to the computer chip-- and of course have the reel spool filled with the specified amount-- I'm guessing the thing actually measured the revolutions of the spool and converted to distance-- which means it measured how much line came off the reel-- not necessarily the same as the distance achieved-- keeping in mind this thing was small -- might have held 120 yds or so of 8 or 10 lb test. 

Not sure how useful it actually was for measuring casting distance-- but if you were jigging, say straight down and trying to keep a lure within striking distance of a school you had found holding at a certain depth on a depthfinder-- knowing the amount of line out might have been useful.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Mark G said:


> To be accurate-- you had to specify the line test to the computer-- and of course have the reel spool filled with the specified amount-- I'm guessing the thing actually measured the revolutions of the spool and converted to distance-- which means it measured how much line came off the reel-- not necessarily the same as the distance achieved-- keeping in mind this thing was small -- might have held 120 yds or so of 8 or 10 lb test.
> 
> Not sure how useful it actually was for measuring casting distance-- but if you were jigging, say straight down and trying to keep a lure within striking distance of a school you had found holding at a certain depth on a depthfinder-- knowing the amount of line out might have been useful.


I wouldn't think, and wasn't thinking that it would accurately measure a cast. But measuring the amount of line that peeled off without a mechanical line counter with any kind of accuracy, that would be interesting. There would be SO many combination's of possibilities for line diameter and such, it would be interesting to see one that actually worked consistently. Being a computer guy, I am more interested in the mechanisms to make it work.

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

thekingfeeder said:


> I wouldn't think, and wasn't thinking that it would accurately measure a cast. But measuring the amount of line that peeled off without a mechanical line counter with any kind of accuracy, that would be interesting. There would be SO many combination's of possibilities for line diameter and such, it would be interesting to see one that actually worked consistently. Being a computer guy, I am more interested in the mechanisms to make it work.
> 
> Robert


Yep-- you have to start with an assumption on line diameter, of course. Needless to say if you broke off a section of line, your accuracy is shot.

I think the primary goal wasn't absolute accuracy-- but if you were targeting fish holding on a ledge at a certain depth-- it would get you in the ball park. I'm not convinced it was any better than the "old fashion" method-- where you counted down the lure (based on it's natural sinking rate) and started the retrieve after say -- a 5 count for example.

I did find the splitting level wind to work quite well-- tho big casting distance wasn't really a primary factor in this size of reel.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Mark G said:


> I did find the splitting level wind to work quite well-- tho big casting distance wasn't really a primary factor in this size of reel.



Shock leader knots being a BIG drawback to levelwinds..... It seems as if that concern is almost eliminated with a split levelwind. I could see someone using that UM 6 as a free trolly (slide rig) off the end of the pier.

Robert


----------



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

I have an ultramag III, and if it's the same as the ultramagIV, the levelwind does NOT split left to right as mentioned here...

If you look at the third picture, it shows two bars, one for the level wind guide, and another which is a worm gear, where a solid ring runs along the worm gear.

The level wind disengages from the solid bottom solid ring, in one piece. It is held in place by a pin that is spring loaded to couple the level wind guide to the solid ring. 

When you press the cast button, the pin retracts, the level wind guide disconnects, as the solid ring rotates away from the level wind guide.

The line guide portion of the level wind then is uncoupled, but still moves back and forth as the line peels off the spool, but because it's uncoupled from the worm gear, there is no resistance except some friction.

It was a great concept, except that the pin /spring set up is fragile. I already went through two of them, one of which was sent to me for free by a member of this forum.. ( karma I need to pay back one day.. thanks),

So, now I just have learned to lay the line on it manually... but I might try to repair it again one day, or just remove the level wind altogether because the reel does cast great ( though I'm a lousy caster)


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

The UM VI is considerably larger than the UM III. I don't know, Carlos, who has actually cast them says you split the levelwind. Kind of hard to dispute that.... Unless it is a TX conspiracy to mislead us East Coast guys, HMMMmmm......LOL

Robert


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

I have an ultra mag xl iv. The levelwind works like the smaller ultramags in that it disengages on the cast (free floats) and when the drag pays out line so that you don't worry about line sync problems like a smaller bass reel, but differs with the fact that the levelwind guide is held together by magnets and can be split, then hooked into recesses on either side of frame to totally disable it's functioning. Pretty ingenious. drumbum


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That just sounds like the best of both worlds.....

Robert


----------



## quickstop (Feb 10, 2007)

I have UM XL VI. It has "Six shooter" label.

Holds a huge amount of line is built and feel like a tank. The line guide disengages from worm drive as mentioned.

Why someone would want a mag control on thi size reel escapes me - but it is an impressive beast and the quick change spool could be useful.

I have 3,4,5 and 6. They are all the same except size.


----------



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

So did anyone else have the problem I had with the spring loaded pin that reconnects the levelwind guide with the worm gear? 

Basically, the pin and the screw that holds it in, just fell out... twice..

The screw hold must have stripped, from the force of the spring pushing against the pin and the screw..

Did I have a lemon? 

I'm wondering if the splitting guide in the iv was the fix for the problem of the pin falling out?


----------

